# Share your Recipes!



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Since I started the thread with "can you cook or not" and have received an overwhelming response from everyone. The thread started to get into a shape where people would like to share their recipes with others.

So guys, here it is!*Share all your favorite,tried and tested recipes here!*​
For those who try them, please post back as to how it was made and how tasteful it was.

Enjoy!

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've posted this earlier too but the topic has been buried under other topics long time ago so I continue this:


*A rhubarb pie* (you can also use for example surly berries if you haven't rhubarbs).

Filling:
4-5 rhubarbs
1 deciliter sugar
2 teaspoonful cinnamon
2 tablespoonful lemon juice

Mince rhubarbs. Put rhubarbs, sugar, cinnamon and lemon juice a pot and boil them up. Don't add any liquid because rhubarbs give it when becoming hot. But roil frequently, I can say this burn very fast!

Dough:
150 gram butter or margarine
1½ deciliter sugar
1 egg
4 deciliter wheat flour
1 teaspoonful baking powder

Froth butter (or margarine) and sugar. Then add an egg. Whip. Add sugar. Roil wheat flour and baking powder on the other cup. Add them. Whip light but don't kneat!

Take a baking tin (diameter 15-20 centimeter) and formulate dough like a flat rug. Cover "the rug" with filling (I've ascertained that filling is at its best just boiled and hot). Bake the pie in 200 Celsius about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

rice and beans

instant rice for number of serving
1 small can of red kidney beans drained and washed

boil water add rice and washed beans

cover and let stand

whalla, instant beans and rice.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

lol, bill you are funny!


Semi-Homemade Chicken Pot Pie
1 package of refridgerated pie crust
1 package thawed puff pastry sheets
4 cups cooked frozen veggies (I use corn, green beans and carrots; you can also use a cooked, cut up potato)
1 package chicken stock (4 cups)
1/2 cup flour
1 medium onion, diced
1 rotisserie chicken, cubed (need 2 cups of meat)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon non-salted butter
salt and pepper to taste
egg wash (one egg + dash of water or milk)

Directions: 

Preheat oven to 400

Line the bottom of a glass baking dish with the refridgerated pie crust
Put in preheated oven for 5 minutes
Add vegetables and chicken, salt and pepper to baking dish - set aside

In a saucepan, heat oil and butter until melted
Stir in onions, and cook until transparent
add in flour, stirring constantly
when all of the liquid has been absorbed, add chicken stock
stir mixture until thick and bubbly
pour over chicken and veggies

Add sheets of puff pastry until baking dish is covered. 
Brush puff pastry sheets with eggwash
With a knife, add slits to at least one of the sheets to allow for steam to escape
Roll the edges of the puff pastry that hang over in, so that there is no pastry hanging over the edge or resting on the glass

Place baking dish on a cookie sheet, and bake at 400 for 35-40 minutes or until top is golden brown

...and enjoy!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

As everyone is sharing their recipes I'd like to share one which I love. Who knows if I meet someone from you lot, you might be able to cook one for me .

_[please note: this is copied from the internet, I don't have a clue what stuff is in there and where to get them and how to cook it. All I know is, its very tasty to eat ]

_*Ingredients:*

Chicken = One, cut in 12 pieces
Oil = Around 3/4 cup (but if u want use less up to you)
Ginger/ Garlic paste = 1 table spoon each
Cumin seed powder = 1, 1 1/2 tea spoons (upto you, can put one or more)
Salt = 3/4 tea spoon is usually enough for one chicken
Red chili powder = Around 1 tea spoon
Onions = 2 large 
Yogurt = 3 pao (I think there are four pao in a kg, so that would be 3/4 kg)
Green chillies = 4-5 nicely chopped

*Recipe:*

As always fry the onions in the oil till they are brown, then put ginger and garlic paste and stir a little, after that add the chicken, cook it until the water of the meat dries and it becomes tender. 

Add salt and red chili powder in the yogurt and put it in the chicken. If you galofied your chicken completely before then you can cook it on high heat to evaporate the yogurt water, otherwise cook on medium. When half the yogurt has dried, put in cumin seed powder. 

* Trick part * Instead of adding methi dana, saunf kalongi and other achar masalas I take masala from achar(Pickle). Take about 3 tea spoons of Achar masala (from any brand of achar(pickle) bottle) and put it in the chicken when the water from yogurt has dried. This is the time to bhoono fry (I am sure you all know how to do it) When it has been bhonofied add chopped green chillies and a little Garam masala. 

It tastes best with tandoor ki roti (Oven cooked pita bread).

I am not sure if this will make sense to you all, however as I said it's not mine so don't know what is happening in there but what I do know that it comes out pretty hot and spicy! hmmm I am already feeling hungry!! ;-)

Regards


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> (you can also use for example surly berries if you haven't rhubarbs).
> 
> 
> 1 deciliter sugar
> ...


What are surly berries? Do you know how many cups are in a deciliter (??2/3 cup)? Do you know if the temp would be better at 375 F or 400 F?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Stuffed Peppers

4- Green Peppers
1- package Knorr beef flavored rice (OK to use other brands, but tastes best with beef flavored rice
~1/2 lb ground beef (I use 1 or 2 Sam's pre-formed 97% lean hamburgers)
1-15 oz can tomato sauce (sometimes I use 2 cans)
brown sugar
worcestershire sauce (optional)
lemon juice (Real Lemon or generic Real Lemon)
shredded cheddar cheese

Remove tops and core peppers. Boil until just done (color changes). Meanwhile, preheat oven to 350 degrees. Prepare rice mixture according to package directions. Brown beef. 

Prepare sauce. Place tomato sauce in saucepan. Add about a handful of brown sugar (~1/2 to 1 cup) to tomato sauce. Add lemon juice to taste (about a tablespoon or 2). Add about 1 -2 teaspoons of W sauce if desired. The sugar helps remove the tomato bitterness. The lemon helps to balance of sweetness. The W sauce just tastes good. Warm in saucepan.

When beef is browned add about an equal amount of rice to the hamburger. You'll have some rice left over. Since my son doesn't like stuffed peppers he'll eat the rice at our house. Add enough sauce to the beef/rice mixture until it holds it together. I add about 1 to 2 large serving spoons of the sauce to the beef/rice mixture. Add about 1 handful of shredded cheddar to the rice/beef/sauce mixture and stir well. 

Fill peppers with the beef mixture. You may have to stuff mixture down into the peppers. It works well if you place 2 peppers in a loaf pan. Place remaining sauce over the peppers and a good handful of cheese to the top of each pepper. Bake about 30 minutes until the cheese has melted.

I like this best when the cheese gets a little browned. You could always add more hamburgers and an extra pepper or 2 to use up all the rice. 

These freeze very well if you don't add the sauce to the top. When cooking it later just make the sauce and cheese to the top, I freeze them in a loaf pan so they stand up and then place in ziplock bags in freezer.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have such a hard time with recipes because I don't measure anything and most of the time I just make stuff up as I go along. If I can, I'll pay attention to some of specials and add them. 
That chicken pot pie sounds really good, I'll have to try it.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

vida, it's super easy too! it's what's for dinner tonight :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I have 3..I couldn't pick. Hope you all don't mind  

Triple Fudge Brownies

1 pkg (3.9 oz) instant chocolate pudding mix
1 pkg chocolate cake mix
2 cups semisweet chocolate chips

Prepare the pudding according to the package directions. Whisk in the cake mix. Stir in the chocolate chips. Pour into a greased 15 x 10in. baking pan. Bake at 350 for 30-35 minutes or until the top springs back when lightly touched. 


REALLY good chocolate chip cookies

¾ cup butter, softened
¼ cup shortening
1 cup packed brown sugar
½ cup granulated sugar
¾ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
2 eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 ½ cups all-purpose flour
1 12-ounce package (2 cups) semisweet chocolate pieces or miniature candy coated semisweet chocolate pieces.
1 ½ cups chopped walnuts or pecans (optional)



Preheat oven to 375*F. In a large mixing bowl beat butter and shortening with an electric mixer on medium to high speed for 30 seconds. Add the brown sugar, granulated sugar, baking soda, and salt. Beat until mixture is combined, scraping sides of bowl. Beat in eggs and vanilla until combined. Beat in as much of the flower as you can with the mixer. Stir in remaining flour. Stir in chocolate pieces and, if desired, walnuts.
Drop dough by rounded teaspoons 2 inches apart onto an ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 8-9 minutes or until edges are light brown. Transfer to a wire rack; cool.
 

Oven-Barbecued Chicken

2 ½ to 3 pounds meaty chicken pieces
½ cup chopped onion (1 medium) 
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tablespoon cooking oil
¾ cup bottled chili sauce
2 tablespoons honey
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon yellow mustard
½ teaspoon prepared horseradish
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper



Skin chicken. Arrange chicken, bone sides up, in a 15 x 10 x 1-inch baking pan. Bake in a 375*F oven for 25 minutes.
For sauce, in a saucepan cook onion and garlic in hot oil until tender but not brown. Stir in chili sauce, honey, soy sauce, mustard, horseradish, and crushed red pepper; heat through.
Turn chicken bone sides down. Brush half of the sauce over the chicken. Bake for 20 to 30 minutes more or until chicken is no longer pink. .Reheat remaining sauce; pass with the chicken.
 
(For this one, we follow the Shake N Bake recipe and use boneless, skinless chicken breasts. 400*F for 20 minutes.)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

how dare you list dessert recipies!!!

now i'm going to have to make sweets!! :shock:

mmm... i love barbecued chicken - we dress ours with half barbecue sauce and half orange marmalade ***mmmm***


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Joshie said:


> What are surly berries? Do you know how many cups are in a deciliter (??2/3 cup)? Do you know if the temp would be better at 375 F or 400 F?


Surly berries = sour berries e.g lingonberry or anything which isn't sweet but sour (sorry the dictionary that I tend to use give me a translation surly when I asked the translation for sour).

I'm not sure but the transformer which I found on the web says that 1 deciliter is something around 3.3814 oz if that helps you. I've never used a gauge called cup so I can't estimate it. If that doesn't help you I've a deciliter batcher at home. I can take a picture about it and post it here because it can help you perceive the thing.

200 C is something around 392 F so maybe 400 would be better.

(btw, if you know e.g. how many oz a cup is I would appropriate it if you could tell it me too. Or can you even compare these gauges?)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Tamma, there are 8 ounces in one cup


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok thanks .


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

hahah! I think TaMMa was allowing you to try it and taste it and then see how it tastes like...8 or 10 ounce as long as it tastes good .

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's some recipes I found on the web. Them are very common recipes over our country but maybe not so well-known all around the world. So if you're interested in other cultures and their food you can check this. I paste some recipes I recommend here but because the text I'll write isn't my I want tell the source of the recipes at first.

The source is Recipes — Virtual Finland. You also find a conversion table of different measures over this site.

At first I recommend Karelian hot pot to carnivores. I've never cooked it myself but my grandma cooks best Karelian hot pot ever:

Karelian hot pot:
_Karjalanpaisti_

(for four - five persons) 


- 300 g chuck steak
- 300 g pork shoulder
- 300 g stewing lamb or mutton (my note: you can also replace lamb with beef)
- 2-3 onions
- 1 1/2 tsp salt
- 8 allspice
- water 


Cut the meat into cubes (4x4 cm). There is no need to remove small bones. Put the meat and coarsely chopped onion in layers in a casserole, seasoning each layer with salt and allspice. Add enough water to almost cover the meat. 
Bake without a cover at a moderate temperature, c. 175 °C, for 2 1/2-3 hours. Cover the casserole towards the end of the cooking time. Serve with mashed potato, boiled swedes and lingonberry purée. 

And then pastries which are usually baked for a Pancake Day:

Runeberg's muffins
Runebergin tortut

(for four - five persons) 


Ingredients: - 200 g margarine or butter
- 2 dl sugar
- 2 eggs
- 2 dl wheat flour
- 1 tsp baking powder
- 1 tsp ground cardamom
- 2 dl sweet bread crumbs (e.g. crumbled biscuits)
- 2 dl ground almonds (appr. 80 g)
- 1 dl single cream
- solid raspberry jam 

To moisten:
- 2 dl water
- 1 dl sugar
- 2-3 tbsp arrack liqueur or rum 
Topping:
solid raspberry jam or marmelade 
Icing:
- 1 dl icing sugar
- 2 tsp water or lemon juice Preheat the oven to 200°C. 
Grind the almonds and combine them with the bread crumbs. Cream the butter or margarine and sugar together. Add one egg at a time, beating the mixture well after each egg. Combine the flour and baking powder and stir into the mixture. 
Add the cardemom, bread crumbs and almonds and finally the cream. Mix lightly but do not unnecessarily stir the mixture. Grease a muffin mould and put a equal amount of the mixture into the hollows. Leave room for the mixture to raise in the hollows. Using a floured fingertip, press a hole in the middle of each muffin. Place about half a teaspoonful of jam or marmelade on each muffin. Bake in the middle of the oven for about 15 minutes. 
Boil the water and melt the sugar in it. Flavour with the alcohol. Moisten the baked muffins with the liquid. When the muffins are still hot, add another half a teaspoonful of jam in the middle. Let the muffins cool. 
Combine the icing sugar and water or lemon juice in a small bowl. Pour the liquid icing around the jam.

There's also one more recipe I recommend, you'll find it Cookbook:Karjalanpiirakat - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks (because of the lack of the time I can't paste it just now).


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks TaMMa I added it to my favorites.
the receipes look delieous and I am going to try
the ones you posted.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok... Here's a recipe I found recently on the web and think I could try it today. It's called '*a cake for broken hearts*' (perhaps it has been meant to put you so high on sugar that you forgot your broken heart? :lol

Here's the recipe:

_Part1:_

5 dl flour
4 dl sugar
3/4 dl of cocoa
1 tsp salt
1 tsp vanilla sugar
1 tsp soda

Mix up.

_Part2:_

2 eggs
250 g quark
1/2 dl milk
150 g margarine

Mix up.

Mix part 1 and part 2 up and put the batter into a cake tin and bake in 175 C (347 F) around 60 to 70 minutes.

(Source (in Finnish): SYDÄNSURUJEN KAKKU - Voimahalifoorumi)
---
I'll come back alter and report what kind of cake I managed to bake.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is my favorite recipe..

1 cup of Ramen Noodles (flavor of your choice).

Fill to the dotted line with water.

Place in microwave for 3minutes.

Remove from microwave.

Eat.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, I baked the cake and covered it with white chocolate. 

It's a way too delicious. Real How-To-Not-Fit-Into-Your-Clothes-Anymore cake :wink:.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm vegan - so I spend my life altering recipes that would have been really good, but because I cannot use milk, butter, meat or eggs lacks certain charm. I don't own any measuring implements but if there are any vegans out there I have learnt to make a good crust (like for sweet fruit pies). 

I don't know the actual measurements but I mix flour (maybe a cup?) with some brown sugar (1/5 cup maybe), some dessicated coconut (only a bit) and about two tables spoons of coconut oil. You have to mix it with your hands as the heat causes the coconut butter to melt. I also add arrowroot. It then becomes the consistency of sort of damp sand, and you can press it into place in a pie tray. 

You might have to add a bit of everything until it works. That is the only decent recipe I have ever came up with on my own though.


----------

